# "Search"



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Don't forget to use this tool. It can be very helpful.







For anyone new, it is found on the page right under "Post New Topic".BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I still cannot use this tool. Maybe I do not know how to use it properly. I remember you once told me to search by your number but I could not. Just to let you know in case somebody else has this problem too.Edit- I used it and made a search. This changed since the last time. Very easy.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for the reminder, BQ.







JeanG


----------

